# how to sign out of outlook 2007



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

i accidently checked "remember me" when typing my password into outlook 2007. now if anyone opens up outlook, they have direct access to my hotmail e-mail. how do i log out of outlook? i cant find any kind of sign out button.


----------



## eberlysystems (Nov 28, 2009)

I think you can find it in the Windows Control panel, then the "Mail" settings. Look at the default profile, and check the settings there.


----------

